# New pics of my Hamann Wide Body



## edubs (Apr 20, 2005)

the skirts and wheel well peices give it that VW bug look..


----------



## dkmr (Jun 11, 2005)

not my style of kit. to me the fender flares are too round. like fatty love handles! Wheels look killer though. what type?


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

*It's O....k*



Bimmer9938 said:


>


Lose the wing and a solid color would be nice.BTW I'll forward this to jimmy540i so you can be put on the nightmare page next to the Ford Taurus ///M5:rofl:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

: puke:

For the money spent on the car plus ruining it with the fugly body kits, painting, and installation; it seems you could have gotten an E46 M3 instead. But I guess that wasn't an option since a M3 doesn't look like a ricer.

Anyway, I find nothing about this appealing & with that wing you might as well just hang with the Civic guys.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

SWISS said:


> Lose the wing and a solid color would be nice.BTW I'll forward this to jimmy540i so you can be put on the nightmare page next to the Ford Taurus ///M5:rofl:


 I think it's a great candidate for the nightmare page. Good catch.


----------



## Edm E39 (Aug 26, 2005)

nice how much is da kit?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Hamann should be held guilty for this as well! They made the damn thing! :tsk:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

whoa ~ ~


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow!! That car looks fast!! But it isn't  :tsk: :bawling: :eeps:  :thumbdwn:


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i can see the michelin man driving in that thing... i think its the bubbly fender flares. And all the pieces look like they're just stuck on. Kinda like building mr potato man! Complete with eyebrows :rofl:


----------

